# New addict in Indiana



## adamchristopher (Mar 12, 2006)

So hey, my name is Adam and I live in Kokomo, IN.
Im reaaally new to MAC, got turned on to it by Jeffree Star, hahahaha, lame I know.

So far my collection consists of four things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




+Studio Fix Foundation
+Smolder Eye Kohl
+Squirt Lipglass
+Carbon Eyeshadow

BUTTT, Im going to the MAC store tomorrow to get more. SCORE! haha

for those of you with myspaces, feel free to add me!
myspace.com/adamchristopherrrr


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome to specktra adam! nice to have some more guys here


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome adam...I think jeffree stars' makeup is friggin' amazing!


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_welcome adam...I think jeffree stars' makeup is friggin' amazing!_

 
yeah and what's even better is he taught himself.


----------



## Janice (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome, glad to have you join us.


----------



## user2 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Adam and welcome to Specktra!






Don't forget to post your haul!


----------



## nscar8girl (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi & Welcome


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome adam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice to have anothe mac loving boy with us


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 12, 2006)

heye welcome to the family im mel or melissa.aw dont cry that u only got those things i have no mac at all i hope one day to at least have one make product like u


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## user4 (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 13, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Adam!
Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello fellow Hoosier! (I'm from Indianapolis...) Glad to have another man around the place, gives us all something to look at heh heh....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, look forward to seeing you round the forums!


----------



## user3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





See you around the forums!


----------

